# X Ray (thumb)



## daniel

which cpt code is used for X-Ray of the thumb


----------



## dmaec

73120/73130 depending....


----------



## Mouf1818

yes you use 73120/73130...even though our thumb is considered a finger to us out in the world, in cpt it's considered a hand.  If you have a cpt CDR, look up 73140...it tells you to only use this code for coding digits 2-5.

Amber, CPC


----------



## cjacobs

You would billed 73140.  The CPT code states 1st thru 5th digits to be billed


----------



## chembree

https://www.supercoder.com/coding-n...ion-discover-code-for-thumb-radiology-article

This is an old article but addresses the topic.


----------

